# Hurricane Ike



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hurricane Ike is coming here!  Looks like we will get about 10" or more of rain, lots of wind..up to 75 mph..we are on the east side of the storm, so it is going to be bad. We are not being evacuated. We are ready...we have lots of bottled water, food, and candles and flashlights. I also filled up my car with gas...there were already lines this morning at 9:30am! Please pray that Ike isn't too bad!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Praying for you and your family.Stay Safe! :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Be safe, take care and will be praying for you and all our friends down in Texas!!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Please stay safe...it is going to be a big hurricane. My family is in TX and I will pray for you and them.

Can you believe I am in the middle of the Ocean in Puerto Rico and we have not got hit by one hurricane.....and they are all going toward the gulf of mexico.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I will be praying for you and all of my other Texas friends.... stay safe.

Debbie


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

stay safe :grouphug: jo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Julie, how far are you from the coastline of Texas where the hurricane will come on shore? Please stay safe and we will all say prayers for your safety.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Julie, stay safe. Are you close to Galveston? The wind is already picking up over here. And, we were just checking out the Tampa Bay weather station and the wave height offshore of Pensacola was registering something like 22 feet. Praying, praying, praying for you.

Linda


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I sure hope you can stay safe :grouphug: 
I will keep you, your family and all who are in the line of Ike in my thoughts and prayers rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Stay safe ... prayers are coming your way!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I will be praying for all of you that are in Texas!*


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'll be saying a prayer for you! Stay safe and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

Please stay safe :grouphug: and keep us updated.

Rita


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Stay safe! This really could be a bad one. 
My husband is in Pensacola, my son is in Virginia Beach, one brother is in Baltimore and the other brother is in Houston! I've worried about all of them in the past couple of weeks. They have evacuation in effect in Houston but my brother and his wife said they are staying. This hurricane stuff is driving me crazy!
Keep us posted as you can. Prayers for you!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Julie, stay safe, we know how hurricanes are in this neck of the woods, me 'n Tanner will be thinking about you & hoping all is well.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Praying that Ike is nice to Texas and mellows out! rayer:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Sep 11 2008, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633596


> Julie, stay safe. Are you close to Galveston? The wind is already picking up over here. And, we were just checking out the Tampa Bay weather station and the wave height offshore of Pensacola was registering something like 22 feet. Praying, praying, praying for you.
> 
> Linda[/B]


Houston is about 50 miles north of Galveston. It's cloudy here, but that's about it. It's actually pretty calm outside.


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm in Austin and we're gearing up for all the people who are about to come here. Most of the school districts are letting kids out of school early so buses don't clog up the roads. The TX v Arkansas game has already been postponed (it's gotta be big if it's gonna mess with football!)

I hope everyone is Houston stays safe!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm praying for all of you that have to go through Hurricane Ike. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Julie, please stay safe and know that we are praying for everyone in Ike's path.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Julie, I've been thinking about you all day! Stay safe! :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Julie, please let us know if you are staying or evacuating. I'm so worried about you. Please stay safe and update when you can. 

There's been some coastal flooding in southern low lying coastal towns of Louisiana and there are some mandatory evacuations called in areas outside of the levee protected areas. We are having some windy gusts here in the New Orleans area that earlier was pushing Lake Pontchartrain over the seawall - but still behind the levee. Hopefully, nothing gusty enough to blow around all the debris that is still waiting on the curb to be picked up by the city from Gustav. Sorry about babbling, but this hurricane season has me so stressed. No reason to think the levees won't old from the surge, but still has me worried. This is one big storm.

Ms. Magnolia, how is it in MS on the coast? 

Linda


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Do be careful, Julie - this is supposed to be a bad one, with storm surges of 20 feet or so. Please take care and keep us
posted if you can. :Good luck: and :grouphug: to all our members in Ike's path!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Stay safe. :grouphug:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Praying for you! I know how you feel. I live 50 miles from the coast of Louisiana and 3 hours from Houston. We are under a tornado watch now and our local news says that winds will get up to 75mph! I'm a little nervous about it bc I don't like bad weather. My parents talked about evucating really early tomorrow morning bc we don't want to take any chances. They keep saying that it's gonna be worse than Rita and some friends of ours stayed during Rita and they said that it was so scary that they would never do it again. I think we are heading to Mississippi or Alabama. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Sep 11 2008, 11:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633832


> Praying for you! I know how you feel. I live 50 miles from the coast of Louisiana and 3 hours from Houston. We are under a tornado watch now and our local news says that winds will get up to 75mph! I'm a little nervous about it bc I don't like bad weather. My parents talked about evucating really early tomorrow morning bc we don't want to take any chances. They keep saying that it's gonna be worse than Rita and some friends of ours stayed during Rita and they said that it was so scary that they would never do it again. I think we are heading to Mississippi or Alabama. Everyone stay safe.[/B]


I'll pray you stay safe whether you stay or evacuate. I thought we'd get more wind here than we have although Annie's been barking at the wind. Praying for everyone in Ike's path.

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying for all those in Ike's path. This storm is carrying quite a punch!

Hope everyone here will update asap to let us know you are OK.

Does everyone have a 'contact' here that can be called to let us know in the likely event that power will be out?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yikes! :w00t: Guess I've been living under a rock cuz I'm just now hearing about how bad Ike is supposed to be. Wow. Hope everyone that may be even indirectly affected by Ike is safe and has enough supplies to get them through. With that many people evacuating, it's going to be a mess down there. Praying for you all. Or should I say 'ya'll'. My feeble attempt at trying to lighten a very serious situation...sorry. :blush:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh Julie....you are in my prayers! Do stay safe!!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

We're near downtown Houston and I'm getting scared! I was traveling and made the last flight home last night to be with the dogs and Mike. I've never been through a storm like this, so I'm a little nervous. I hope Ike loses some strength- soon! Galveston is already flooding and Ike isn't here yet.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Sep 11 2008, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633781


> Julie, please let us know if you are staying or evacuating. I'm so worried about you. Please stay safe and update when you can.
> 
> There's been some coastal flooding in southern low lying coastal towns of Louisiana and there are some mandatory evacuations called in areas outside of the levee protected areas. We are having some windy gusts here in the New Orleans area that earlier was pushing Lake Pontchartrain over the seawall - but still behind the levee. Hopefully, nothing gusty enough to blow around all the debris that is still waiting on the curb to be picked up by the city from Gustav. Sorry about babbling, but this hurricane season has me so stressed. No reason to think the levees won't old from the surge, but still has me worried. This is one big storm.
> 
> ...


We are staying. We have a 3 story townhouse, so if it did flood we have other floors to move too. We have brought inside all "loose" items. The metro city of Houston was not recommended to evacuate. Only some areas closer to the coast and of course, all of Galveston. 

We have candles, flashlights, water and food so we should be okay. rayer:

Right now it is cloudy and windy about 25mph winds....we are just inside waiting for the storm.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Julie, 

Please stay safe. I'll pray for you and your family. We have friends in Houston who have also decided not to evacuate. We are getting some strong winds picking up here in Lafayette, LA. The last one was up to 34 mph and its just the beginning. They say that we may lose power, but shouldnt have any problems other than winds, they do not expect it to flood here. Stay safe and please let us know how you are as soon as you can! 

Michelle


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Sep 12 2008, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633896


> We're near downtown Houston and I'm getting scared! I was traveling and made the last flight home last night to be with the dogs and Mike. I've never been through a storm like this, so I'm a little nervous. I hope Ike loses some strength- soon! Galveston is already flooding and Ike isn't here yet.[/B]



Am praying for you, too. Please stay safe and let us know how you are doing when you can. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

The winds are increasing a lot! 27 mph with gusts of 45 mph! We have park behind our townhouse community and we are watching the trees sway back and forth! :shocked: I'm hoping those trees can survive the winds! No rain yet....

I've been very productive working on my web site for my pet sitting business.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Praying that everyone stays safe and is ok. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Sep 12 2008, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633896


> We're near downtown Houston and I'm getting scared! I was traveling and made the last flight home last night to be with the dogs and Mike. I've never been through a storm like this, so I'm a little nervous. I hope Ike loses some strength- soon! Galveston is already flooding and Ike isn't here yet.[/B]



QUOTE (Julie718 @ Sep 12 2008, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634158


> The winds are increasing a lot! 27 mph with gusts of 45 mph! We have park behind our townhouse community and we are watching the trees sway back and forth! :shocked: I'm hoping those trees can survive the winds! No rain yet....
> 
> I've been very productive working on my web site for my pet sitting business. [/B]


This is really a scary storm! Stay safe and let us know how you are. I'm really worried for all of you in the path of Ike.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

My prayers are with all of you. Stay safe! rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Ike looks just horrid! I pray all of you down that way are safe. rayer: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Praying for all my Texas friends and their furbabies...please stay safe...my niece, her husband and their furbabies are riding it our in Houston with y'all....so I truly am doing a lot of praying tonite....


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

still very windy, but no rain...I think the worst is suppose to begin around 3am. I'm a little nervous. I feel like I won't even sleep much tonight


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I have been praying for everyone to stay safe in Ike's path.

I hope this Hurricane passes fast!

God bless you all,
Melanie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Are you home by yourself? Stay safe. I am praying for you!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Sep 12 2008, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634251


> Are you home by yourself? Stay safe. I am praying for you![/B]


No, my hubby is here. Asleep, but here.  

Just say on the news the wind gusts are up to 51mph...ugh....I really don't think I will be able to sleep.

T&T are just sound asleep on the sofa...lucky Malts!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Men, they can sleep through anything :HistericalSmiley: Sorry Joe and all the other mens on this board.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just wanted to tell everyone that Julie (Julie718) and BrookB676 are fine. 

Julie said they have no power and no water. She also said the winds were horrible. 

I am so glad it passed! 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

